

Ask HN: Review my startup name. - jameshk

I&#x27;m trying to start a startup and have thought of a name - Zenode (Zen - Node) What do you think?
======
thehodge
well the .com and the twitter account is taken, those are usually the first
things I look at when deciding on a name.

~~~
jameshk
Sort of attached to the name, though. Any suggestions?

